# Fried Chicken



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

does anybody know a good dust and a way to make fried chicken?


----------



## Constance (Aug 24, 2006)

Here's my recipe. I don't mean to brag, but it's the best.  

Mamma Connie's Fried Chickien with Gravy

Cut whole chicken into individual pieces. I don't recommend pre-cut chickens because the back is included in with the breast meat, making a piece too large to fry properly.

Season chicken pieces liberally with salt and pepper. Prepare a shallow pan of flour (3-4 cups), well-seasoned with more salt and pepper. Prepare a shallow bowl of beaten eggs (about 3) thinned with milk or water to the consistancy of heavy cream.
Pour canola oil into an electric skillet to the depth of 1-1/4" and preheat to 375 degrees. When light goes off, indicating temperature has been reached, coat chicken pieces one at a time, first in flour, then in egg mixture, then in flour again, and add to hot oil.
DO NOT TURN chicken until first side is nicely browned. Then turn, and put lid on ker-slaunch-wise, so chicken will continue browning, but also steam a little. When browned on both sides, remove and let drain on paper towels.
Turn down heat and pour most of the grease out of skillet, leaving about a quarter cup and all the little brown bits in pan. Stir in about 1/2 cups of flour remaining from coating, a little at a time, till a smooth roux is formed. Slowly stir in milk (about 2-3 cups, mixture should be thin), smoothing out any lumps, then turn heat back up to 350 degrees. Cook, stirring, till gravy is of desired consistancy. Taste, re-season with salt and pepper and about 1 tsp sugar.

This chicken will be tender but not greasy, because you've cooked it at a high enough temperature and haven't turned it over and over.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

great
thanks!
this was a favour for a friend


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2006)

Another great method is to follow Constance's directions, but only cooked until just very lightly browned on both sides.  Place on a rack, on a lined cookie sheet or baking pan.  Place into a preheated 350 degree oven for 40 minutes.  Serve immediately.  Again, like Constances, it will have a light, crispy texture without all the grease.  And when you bite into it, have napkins ready because it will squirt you with juice.   This method works both with dkin on or off as you prefer.  Also, you can season the flour with salt, pepper, sage, and use chicken soup-base instead of salt.  Play with the seasonings.

Constance, you know your chicken, but the fry and finish in the oven technique produces wonderful chicken, but with a lighter flavor than can be achieved simply by frying.  So, depending on your sides, and what flavor you want, you now have too proven and great techniques for fried chicken.  Neither are better, just slightly different. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 24, 2006)

Try this........

1 whole chicken, cut into 9 pieces or 2 packs boneless, skinless chicken breasts 1/2 cups buttermilk
2 cups self-rising flour
3 to 4 cups vegetable shortening
2 tsp. salt, divided
I tsp. pepper, divided
1TBSP. poultry seasoning

Place buttermilk in a l-gallon plastic bag. Mix buttermilk with 1 tsp. salt and 1/2 tsp. pepper. Pour over chicken in bag and seal. Marinate for at least 2 hours or overnight. 
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Measure flour, 1 tsp. salt,1/2 tsp. pepper and 1 TBSP. poultry seasoning and place in a large double paper bag. Place half the chicken pieces in the bag and shake to coat. Remove the chicken from the bag, shaking off excess flour. Place chicken on wire rack and repeat with the remaining chicken.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Spoon out enough shortening to measure 1 inch deep in skillet. Heat to 350 degrees. Place chicken pieces, skin-side down, into the hot oil. Cook for five minutes, lift with tongs to see if chicken is cooking evenly; rearrange if necessary. Continue cooking until chicken is evenly browned, about five more minutes. Turn chicken with tongs and continue cooking until brown all over, about 10-12 minutes longer.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Remove to wire rack placed on top of a baking sheet.

[/FONT]


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

at my work for dust we use 

2 times Flour
1 time Cornmeal
and a bit of pepper


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 25, 2006)

Fried Chicken
Yields:  12 pieces

	There’s nothing like some good Fried Chicken.  I usually use chicken legs, as they’re dirt cheap and the kids love them.
	I used to always think that this was just a marinade, but I’ve recently realized that this is more of a brine, and the salt helps to transport the flavors and extra moisture into the flesh of the chicken.  Keep in mind that if you use buttermilk, or marinate for 6 hours or longer, you will want to cut down on the amounts of seasoning used with the flour, as the resulting chicken will be to salty.

12 pieces of chicken
For the marinade:
3 eggs
3 ¼ c cold water
-or- buttermilk
-or- milk
1 ½ T McCormick Broiled Steak Seasoning
-or- 1 ½ T meat seasoning
1 ½ T Lawry’s Seasoned Salt
-or- 1 ½ T seasoned salt
For the seasoned flour:
1 ½ T McCormick Broiled Steak Seasoning
-or- 1 ½ T meat seasoning
1 ½ T Lawry’s Seasoned Salt
-or- 1 ½ T seasoned salt
3 c flour

	Combine the marinade ingredients.  Place the marinade and chicken pieces in a mixing bowl or gallon ziplock baggie.  Stir the chicken around to coat it.  Marinate for 3 - 4 hours or overnight, turning once or twice.
	Heat a deep-fryer to 350°F, or heat an inch of oil in a large cast iron skillet.  Sift together the seasonings and the flour.  Remove the chicken from the marinade, and dredge through to the flour.  This may be easier if you do the “shake and bake” style, by placing the flour into a bag and dropping a couple pieces of chicken in and shaking it.  You may want to dip the chicken pieces back into the marinade and repeat the breading, for a thicker breading.  Deep-fry the chicken pieces until done, about 15 - 20 minutes, or until a probe thermometer reads 170°F in the thickest part of the meat but not touching the bone.  When done, remove to a wire rack over a sheet pan to drain.


----------



## mish (Aug 25, 2006)

Try using some Buttermilk, and seasoning the flour with either lemon-pepper or celery salt and thyme.  Sometimes I'll add in paprika to the flour mixture.  Never comes out the same twice.


----------



## Constance (Aug 25, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Another great method is to follow Constance's directions, but only cooked until just very lightly browned on both sides.  Place on a rack, on a lined cookie sheet or baking pan.  Place into a preheated 350 degree oven for 40 minutes.  Serve immediately.  Again, like Constances, it will have a light, crispy texture without all the grease.  And when you bite into it, have napkins ready because it will squirt you with juice.   This method works both with dkin on or off as you prefer.  Also, you can season the flour with salt, pepper, sage, and use chicken soup-base instead of salt.  Play with the seasonings.
> 
> Constance, you know your chicken, but the fry and finish in the oven technique produces wonderful chicken, but with a lighter flavor than can be achieved simply by frying.  So, depending on your sides, and what flavor you want, you now have too proven and great techniques for fried chicken.  Neither are better, just slightly different.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North





Goodweed, you are a true gentleman. Next time I fry chicken, I will try your method.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 25, 2006)

Seeing all these ideas is making me want to try making some myself.
Forget my friends!


----------



## shannon in KS (Aug 26, 2006)

woohooo!  Help was to the rescue!!!  Everyone's recipes look great, and I took a few pointers myself as I cannot fry chicken worth a hoot in a frying pan.  My recipe has been altered over about 5 years now, and a lot of it is a combination of all the recipes here.  Time willing, I do brine or let the chicken sit in seasoned buttermilk. My no fail recipe is a dry dredge, then batter, thrn back in the dry dredge and deep fried. 

Fried Chicken

 DRY DREDGE:
3 CUPS FLOUR
2 T GARLIC
1 T CHILI POWDER
PEPPER TO TASTE
1 T ONION POWDER
1 PACK CRACKERS, CRUSHED
SALT TO TASTE
aDD IF DESIRED: CORNMEAL, PARMESAN CHEESE, BREAD CRUMBS.....
BATTER:
1 EGG
3/4 CUP MILK
1/2 TSP SALT
3/4 CUP FLOUR
1/2 TSP PEPPER
1/2 TSP ONION POWDER
1/2 TSP GARLIC POWDER
1 T LEMON JUICE

PREPARE DRY AND BATTER MIXTURES.DREDGE CHICKEN, BATTER, DREDGE AGAIN TILL COATED THICK.  DEEP FRY 365 TO 375 UNTIL GOLDEN. USE DRY DREDGE FOR GRAVY: 4 T DRIPPINGS, 3 T FLOUR, 2 CUPS MILK.


----------



## jkath (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone! I've recently told my kids we'd be frying chicken & I didn't have a great TNT recipe.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 26, 2006)

*Cajun Fried Chicken*

*This may not be authentic Cajun -- not sure where I got the recipe -- but it sure is GOOD!*

*Cajun Fried Chicken*

*1/2 Teaspoon Cayenne Pepper*
*1 Tablespoon Dijon mustard*
*1/3 Cup Tabasco Sauce (Original)*
*1/4 Cup Water*
*1 Cup Unsifted Self-Rising Flour*
*1 Teaspoon Salt*
*3-Pound Cut-Up Chicken *
*1 1/2 cups Vegetable Oil*

*Combine cayenne, mustard, Tabasco, and water in a bowl just large enough to hold chicken.*

*Deeply pierce chicken several times with cooking fork, then add to bowl, turning to coat well. Marinate for 1 hour, turning frequently. Drain chicken on rack for about 10 minutes.*

*Combine flour and salt in a 1-gallon plastic sealable plastic bag. Add chicken a few pieces at a time, seal bag, and shake to coat chicken well with flour mixture. Remove chicken from bag, shaking off excess flour, and return the pieces to rack. Repeat with remaining pieces of chicken. Allow chicken to dry on rack for about 30 minutes. *

*Heat oil to 375 degrees Fahrenheit in frying pan large enough to hold all of the chicken. Fry for 30 minutes, turning it over only one time (i.e., 15 minutes on each side). Drain on paper towels. *


----------

